# Happy Birthday, Josie1945!



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 21, 2016)

Wishing you the best of birthdays and a year filled with happiness and love.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday Josie.. a lovely cake for a lovely lady!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Josie!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday, sweet Josie!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 21, 2016)

Happy birthday!  Hope you're having a wonderful day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Josie!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 22, 2016)

Happy birthday, sweet Josie...and here's to a fabulous upcoming year!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday Josie!  I hope it was a (ful)filling one.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks to all of you for the wonderful birthday
wishes They mean so much to me.
  I had a awesome birthday ,lots of gifts and
dinner at my favorite Seafood Rest. My daughter
gave me a new computer for my birthday and gave 
Stevan a new computer for fathers day. Awesome 
daughter  don't you think.

Josie


----------

